# Crossover question



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. I've begun making plans for my layout and am wanting to put 2 double-main crossovers in. I now am using Aristocraft Stainless Steel track and am planning on using Aristo's #6 turnouts (switches) for the crossovers. Does anyone know what the distance would be from mid track to mid track if I put the #6 switches together without any track extension? I am hoping it is 6-8 inches between them for smooth double-main operation. Thanks guys!

-Will


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to use a piece of 11" track to maintain 8" centers between my mainlines when using Aristo #6 switches for a crossover. Seems to me that there's something about the geometry of the #6 where they won' work well butted up to each other.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A 6" piece gave me about 6.5" between centers. 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. It is pretty obvious that I will need at least a little bit of track between the crossovers to make a feasible median between the mains. Is it true that with 1:20 scale I would need about 9 inches for decent clearance? Only asking as I may have friends run on my layout with less forgiving clearanced equipment. Thanks again for the help ^^
-Will


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not run 1:20.3, only 1:29, so I can only speak from experience on the smaller scale. 

6.5 on the straights is my minimum. Curves are a whole nother story, depends on the curve. 

I would keep 15 scale feet separation on the mainline, which is about 8.9", so your figure seems good for straightaways. Yards were often spaced at 13 foot minimum. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I had about 9 inches in the shop. I spaced according to the double crossover: 










And the 2 track circles were 15 ft and 16 1/2 ft. 

I built the layout to suit the track.


----------



## bdoane3941 (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone gave me this link. It has lots of great info. 

http://www.urbaneagle.com/data/RRstddims.html


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a big help bdoane, thanks a bunch! I will actually be running 1:29 but thought it would be nice to build my specs for all G-scale dimensions if it is feasible.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I run 1:20.3 narrow gauge and all my straight track is 8" minimum center to center. I widen it to 9" on curves. I use 6' minimum radius curves with most being 8' radius. i have run everything except a K27 (only because I don't have one yet) with no problems. 

Big John


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I am thinking that my minimum radius will be 10'. What kind of track spacing do you guys think I could get away with on 20' diameter minimum? I'm going to try to make the layout as user friendly as possible so keeping good clearance will be important, but I don't know too much about 1:20.3 scale or 1:32. The link above did help, but just in case there are inconsistencies, actual feedback from my MLS friends is more trustworthy ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can afford the space to have 20 foot diameter curves, you should not try to trim the track to track spacing! Use 15' spacing at 1:20.3 on the straights and widen it a bit on the curves and you will be fine. 

You will be better off making a little more spacing between the tracks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmmm, 15' spacing equates to 8.8" or so, which leaves over 4 inches just between the ties. I'd hate to think something would have overhang requiring that much space on 20' diameter. But if that is what it takes then I'd better do it. Thanks for the responses though. It seems I am underestimating potential overhang on 20' diameter, presumably from 1:20.3 trains. They are pretty big lol.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know all the history of double track mainline spacing in narrow gauge, but 15' is the right spacing for most standard gauge. Lately, class 1 railroads have been increasing this. 

The whole idea is why have any risk at all if you have enough space for such large curves? Unless you have hard data on all the rolling stock you want to buy, be safe, you will be happier in the long run. 

Looking forward to what you come up with. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

BunSniff had an issue a while back where harmonic oscillations of cars on opposing tracks caused them to hit each other and a BIG mess ensued. 

Make it wide!


----------

